# Egg collection next Tuesday eeeeek



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies

Well I've been for my final scan today and all is looking well   I've got one follicle that's already at 18mm, one or two at 17.5 then 2 x 15mm and then they go smaller down to 10.... So my EC is scheduled for Tuesday morning eeeeeeek

I'm trying not to get too excited though  

My meds haven't been kept to plan though, I ended up taking 3 menopurs daily throughout the cycle rather than dropping to 2 which means I needed a top up today. But was surprised to learn that I had to pay for the prescription. Does anyone else think this is wrong or is just me? I mean the rest of the drugs have been given to me (no payment required) but because I needed a top up, I had to get it on prescription and pay! Doesn't seem right somehow  

Have others been in the same boat and thought nothing of it or been baffled like me? Is it right? Would welcome other peoples opinions xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

hey i have egg collection monday eeekkk let me know hwo u get on

sorry cant answer any of ur questions as im not sure but thought ill msg u as were having ec so close together x


----------



## Whatamoo (May 28, 2014)

Surely if you have been given meds up until now you shouldn't have to pay? Are you having funded treatment if you don't mind me asking? Exciting news on your follicles, I'm sure they will carry on growing


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Good luck for e c!  

Did you have to pay the prescription charge _£8.10?  Or what private patients have to pay?  On my last cycle my menopur cost me £90 per injection!  That was 450 dose.  I strimmed for 12 days and my total drugs bill was £1600.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

this is my first cycle on the nhs so this is a free go... so dont know about costs

god that is dear

i was on 300iu of menapur, however only sims for 8 days in end as follicles big enough on day 8

good luck to, let me know how tuesday goes.

how many eggs did u have last time and how many fertilsed?x


----------



## janeybec (Mar 3, 2014)

Hiya,  just wanted to wish u good luck...my egg  collection is on Monday.  I had to drop my menopur to one a day as reacted too quickly - so I had opposite to u, I have loads left over! Im going private but ended up paying out extra for drugs to stop ohss as I have over 30 follicles x


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

omg thats loads of follicles u must be bloated im am with five lol

wishing u all the luck let me know how u get on monday xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I am possibly ec wed. Got scan Mon then they will decide from there. If not I will be scanned again Wed. I am currently stimm day 7 on long protocol


----------



## Graper1 (May 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, hope all goes well with the egg collection! 
I just started to look at the IVF option - Just wondered at which clinic are you are having yours and how good it? Thanks!


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Spudlin, good luck tomor let me know how u get on

graper1, im currently at bcrm in bristol and they have been briliant so far x


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

well it all went well today, they said they got 5 eggs from my five follicles and all are going to try for fertilisation

does anyone know sometimes that they dont try to fertilise all of them ?

so have to wait until weds now to see how there getting on  

feeling ok at moment just a few twinges in my left ovary where eggs were collected. hoping ill be ok xx


----------



## Graper1 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks mrshol. Hope you feel better.  Fingers crossed for your eggies getting fertilised.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

thank u hun xxxxxx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi everyone

Sorry for the delay in replying, I haven't had chance to login all over the weekend.

Jelliebabe - I meant just the prescription cost of £8.05 but after seeing what you've paid, mine was nothing in comparison! 

Whatamoo - I'm NHS funded for this go but as I live in England, I guess I'll have one free go! 

Mrshol - congrats on the EC and them trying to fertilise all eggs! I've no idea how many they usually attempt to fertilise. 

I decided to work from home today as feeling a tad uncomfortable now and already feel like I look pregnant!! Lol.... Had my hCG at 9pm last night and my scheduled EC is 9am tomorrow but need to be at the hospital by 8:15 for them to do their checks. I've no idea what I'll do with myself tomorrow and Wednesday when I'm relaxing away from work :-/ might have to get another book on the go as I finished my other one a couple of weeks ago...... 

Good luck to all of you


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

cherries thank u, and good luck tomor keep me posted will be thinking of u xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Ah thanks hun. What was the procedure like? Did the sedative knock you out? 
I'm sure I'll be online at some point tomorrow to update this thread


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

hey cheeries, it was fine to be honest they were so lovely and before i knew it i came around

the thought was worse than the procedure was so scared in the morning, ull be fine though
best of luck, look forward to ur update in the morning xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, mrshol so glad ec went well today, fingers crossed for good news.

I was a bit apprehensive before my scan as the nurse said my bloods last Thurs hadn't been great, but not to worry as sometimes after down reg it can take time to jump start everything again!!

Anyway, scan showed 7 or 8 follies (can't remember exactly), just remember her saying that there were currently 4 lead ones and she is hoping they grow a bit more by my next scan on wed. 

I felt ok after cos I have only been stimming for 8 days so plenty time for them to grow some more. I'm on with my hot water bottle and positive thoughts


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

thats good then lets hope the other ones catch up 

good luck tomor let me know  how ur scan goes xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Cherries hope everything went well today - rest up as much as you can!


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for your well wishes! Sorry I haven't responded until now, been pretty out of it today. Even had a 2 hour nap this afternoon and then pretty much vegged out in front of the tv!

EC went well this morning   they told us they'd managed to collect 8 eggs and will be using IVF procedure (as opposed to ICSI) as DH's sperm were ok   so we'll get a call tomorrow to let us know the fertilisation rate and then they'll keep us informed each day!

The sedative was well weird. I thought I was awake but I couldn't have been because I have no recollection of chatting about cruises and rum cocktails haha. Apparently the nurse told me to go somewhere that's my happy place - or something like that - so I must have been on our honeymoon drinking cocktails whilst cruising around the Caribbean  

Have you heard anything about your eggs yet mrshol?


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Jelliebabe I have been resting all day  the tenderness got worse as the day went on but I've done as little as possible and just taken paracetamol xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

cherries, i know im the same as the day went on got more sore/crampy and today still got my hot water bottle. hope ur feeling better this mornin g hun

i hear this morning so nervous! xxx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Well out of 8 eggs collected, we have 2 properly fertilised and a 90% chance that they will be transferred tomorrow!!!!! Omg! Apparently 4 of them got over-fertilised


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

That's good yay how u feeling cherrie? 

How come they already no that they wil b trsnferred Tomor at 90%?

Will that b 3dp? Will u av both transferred? X


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not really sure. I was nervous this morning, bit like knowing your getting exam results and nervous about failing them. I think I'm a bit disappointed not to have had more than 2 fertilise. 

Well the nurse said that the reason they normally wait a bit longer is so that they can see which thrive the most and then they can make a selection. But as we don't have a selection to make due to only 2 fertilised, they are better off inside me (my temperature and nutrients) than they are in the lab. The 90% probability is that they will have developed enough to put back in, with only a 10% chance they won't be viable. 

It's nerve-racking all the waiting and hoping. And I just suddenly had a protective thought that they are my potential children (warm and goey feeling ahh)  

What about you, how did you get on? xx


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi ladies

I'm too on stims day 6 I have a scan tomoz to see how I'm progressing!!

This is my 2nd cycle of IVF first attempt ended in miscarriages so I'm hoping this cycle works,

I've got my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

That's really positive then 90% they must b confident 

Def nerve wracking worried about Tomor now lol alto not as much as this mornings call

I know me and my dh said about that ur little babies growing exciting

Hope this is our time hun xx

My stomach is more crampy now and painful boo wonder maybe if it's the pesseries side effects maybe x


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

So sorry about your losses baby18, I hope this one works out for you.

I'm feeling quite crap today too. I'm tired and tried to sleep for a bit this afternoon but it didn't happen. And I feel kind of nauseous still  it feels like a tiredness kind of nausea though so I'm off to bed soon. Not sure I'll get much sleep, it's so warm :-/

So how many did you get mrshol? xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

sorry to hear ur not well hun hope u do manage to sleep no what u mean about it being so hot though

plus my stomach is cramping and pretty painful feels worse today!

i got five eggs hun they didnt give me a success rate xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh I thought they would have told you by now how many fertilised :-/ 
You don't have OHSS do you? When will the embryologists call you?


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh yea sorry all give did fertilise xx

I don't think I cud do cud I if I only had five follicles isn't it something u av if u av more than 20 or something xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm perhaps not. I've wondered it too about me but they only got 8 so I wouldn't have thought so. I'm going to mention it tomorrow though at my appointment.

Hope you feel better tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks hun let me know what they say as stil don't feel great xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm thinking that mine could well be nerves you know!

We had a call this morning to say that 1 egg had developed and they graded it as a -2 
I have no idea what that means but apparently, it's good quality.
The other egg hadn't developed at all but they will check again later and let us know when we go in.
So at the moment, we only have 1 being transferred back in :-/

It's such an emotional rollercoaster, isn't it?!

Are you feeling any better mrshol?


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

That's really good tho to av one good quality that's all u need

R u on day two or three?  Feeling ok still uncomfy and crampy tho hoping b better Tomor how u feeling ? X


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, just a little update from me.

2nd scan went ok, follicles had grown, still more left than right, do you think that's cos I'm left handed lol  

I'm having EC tomorrow morning, in at 7:30!! So no jabs tonight   fingers crossed. I'm not overly worried about the procedure, more the waiting afterwards


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good luck  spudlin hope everything goes ok!! 

I had my first scan today after 7 days of stims!! Looking ok I'm increasing my dosage tonight & tomorrow, then back to the clinic on Saturday to see how they have progressed.

Hoping for EC early next week

😊


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

good luck for tomor spudlin  xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

mrshol said:


> That's really good tho to av one good quality that's all u need
> 
> R u on day two or three? Feeling ok still uncomfy and crampy tho hoping b better Tomor how u feeling ? X


ET went well, apart from my cervix hiding. Doc said I have a retroverted uterus which means it tilts slightly. He said there were no concerns about it though and that 25% of the female population have it..... I'm on day 2! My OTD will be 3/7/14

To be honest hun, I felt better after the appointment today so I think it could have been nerves for me, and the embryologist also said that the drugs would probably cause bloating and a trapped-wind-like feeling!



spudlin said:


> Hi, just a little update from me.
> 
> 2nd scan went ok, follicles had grown, still more left than right, do you think that's cos I'm left handed lol
> 
> I'm having EC tomorrow morning, in at 7:30!! So no jabs tonight  fingers crossed. I'm not overly worried about the procedure, more the waiting afterwards


Good Luck spudlin!!  I had more follicles on the left ovary than than the right too, but I'm right handed so bang goes your theory hehehe  The EC procedure is bizarre! Particularly being sedated lol



Baby18 said:


> Good luck spudlin hope everything goes ok!!
> 
> I had my first scan today after 7 days of stims!! Looking ok I'm increasing my dosage tonight & tomorrow, then back to the clinic on Saturday to see how they have progressed.
> 
> ...


My dosage of menopur stayed on 3 powders the entire time but I had expected for it to drop to 2. I was ok though. Another lady who was in at the same time as me, was on 6 powders of it and was very hormonal she said. Apparently that's the maximum. All the best baby18


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Cherries glad et went well that's interesting he said u had that does it cause any problems ?

Glad ur feeling better

So wen is test day now? It's 16 days from ec isn't it xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Apparently not and my sister has it too (made it more difficult to scan her though) and she has children, all conceived naturally!!  So has my mum. It must be hereditary!

My OTD is 3/7/14!!

Are you feeling better?


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

That's good then 

Think my test date will b 1/07/14 as it's 16 days from egg collection not transfer isn't it?

Feeling ok had bit of a bad night with pains but on paracetamols now so hoping they will help

How u feeling x


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

I have no idea how many days it is til testing hun... I wasn't told so many days after, I was given the date but I guess that as I was on a day 2 transfer and my test date is in 14 days then that would be 16 days after EC  

I had a bit of a rough night. Been really windy (TMI lol) which also hasn't been too pleasant on the way out either (again TMI). I was also stressing about the fact it was a day 2 transfer but then decided to use my friend google to see if there had been success stories after a day 2 transfer, and there have!  That calmed me down a bit. My thoughts yesterday were that we've done all we can and now it's up to nature, but I was still feeling concerned about the fact that I am now responsible for ensuring that I get the nutrients needed for this little egg, and if it doesn't work out I'm going to feel like I've failed it   Eventually I got to sleep after about 1:30am and writing in my diary (which helps to get the thoughts out of my head and making some sort of coherent sense). 

I'm working from home today, to keep occupied, but there's not much going on at the moment hence why I'm on here! Think I'll go for a walk at lunch time too, some fresh air and sun will be good for the soul


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

there is def success with a 2 day transfer hun 

try to be positive as that will help

im working from home too, until next thurs as dont wanna rush around next week after egg transfer

im off for al unch time walk as well as get a bit house bound dont u being at home all day xxx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

I am really confused mrshol, I thought you had already had your transfer?   but your message below mentions that you're having it next week?

I didn't go for a walk in the end. Hubby is working from home as well, so we sat together having lunch instead  I'll go after work as I finish at 4:30


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

haha dont worry i get confused too with chatting to everyone - gets mixed up doesnt it

i had EC monday.. egg transfer tomor or sunday as day 5 sat xx

glad u had a nice lunch with ur hubby xxxxx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol... ah I'm with you now... I think what added to the confusion is that you had EC before me, and I've had ET before you!! 

I was talking to my sister and mother in law yesterday and was convinced I'd already told them about most of our eggs over-fertilising but they looked at me blankly and then I figured that it was a friend I'd mentioned it to, as well as on here!! I'm getting accused of baby brain already - hoping it's a good sign though  

Today seems to be dragging on and on.. I think I'm feeling it more because it's sunny and I'm at home working haha xxxx

PS When will you know about transfer being tomorrow or Sunday?


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

haha yes it is all very confusing

haha baby embryos brain hehe

more than likely ET will be tomorrow, however they will call me and let me know. suppose it all depends if one is in the lead and if not they might wait until sunday

i know its such a long day plus got so much work to do and cant concentrate haha x


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah why not?! (baby embryo's brain)   

So, what do you do?


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

financial advising, what about you??

def baby embryo brains xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a management accountant, can analyse data from any location as long as I have vpn access ;-)
We finish a little earlier on a Friday too so am clock watching now lol, although I don't know why, it's not like I have any exciting plans this evening (except my walk) haha xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

haha me too, just nice not to work isnt it

same here can do my job from home which is handy 

have a great evening, ill update u tomor xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah make sure you do!! I'll be waiting for the update! ;-)


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks hun xxxxx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Forgive me if I keep this brief. Still feeling very void after my ec this morning. 
I had around 10 follicles, but they got no eggs  

I feel like this is happening to someone else.

The consultant was amazing when he spoke to us. It wasn't my regular doc it was the head man. He said my oestrogen levels had always been a slight worry, but the scans had encouraged them which is why they didn't cancel me prior to today, which is what would have happened off blood test alone  

He said that this happens to around one in every ten women on long protocol and that when they down reg it just shuts everything down a little too well!! 

He told us that the blood tests indicated that I should have had one egg but they couldn't locate it today in any of the follicles they drained. What he did say was we were free to dtd without protection and there may be a slim chance that there may still be that one egg around somewhere, but he said others may not say the same, but it wouldn't harm to dtd.

They also took more bloods to check my levels again today, but I haven't heard anything yet, not that it would change anything now.

He wants to see us again in August, ironically the appointment they gave is my birthday so I am looking on that as a lucky omen maybe??

He is hoping that what they can learn about me from this failed cycle will help them decide what to do for subsequent cycles, he talked about using a short protocol next time.

With regards to the procedure today, I can honestly say to anyone that it was fine, I had a lovely sleep, did not have any idea what they were doing, feel fine after, except obviously I feel very deflated, but that just needs me to kick myself up the bum and remember not everyone is successful first time and I am strong enough to do this.

Forgive me if i am not around for a while, need to focus on other stuff for now and keep my strength.

Thanks for all your words of support and good luck xx


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi spudlin

So sorry to your news, stay strong a similar thing happened to me on my first cycle but we found out via blood test & stopped treatment before the collection.

As a result they changed my drugs which worked as I got 11 collected with 8 fertilised, unfortuntly my story ended in miscarriages but that's not to say it wasn't a positive outcome!!

I'm now on my 2nd cycle & hoping for the best outcome, try & stay positive I know it's really hard to do, try & regroup with your partner & have some fun if you can,

Wishing you all the luck for your next appointment

Xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi spudlin I'm so so sorry to hear ur news that's awful totally gutted for u

They should of cancelled ur cycle and done a blood test so u never had to go through all this I hope ur not paying for this cycle ? As it's the clinic fault

I feel gutted for u xxx I had a cycle cancelled cos of the same reason but this cycle in doing well so pls don't think all is lost big hugs xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies, we are going to discuss partial refund when we go back in August. The thing is I have had blood tests which did indicate the possibility of the one egg, which they said would have cancelled the cycle, but the scans were very deceiving  

I'm not stressing over it, me and oh are on with dtd on the off chance that missing egg is on route somewhere (docs advice). Good job I'm not sore after the procedure eh?

Consultant has just rang me to say oestrogen levels had gone up more and hcg was high so trigger had worked. So he feels what they told us earlier about me being too shut down, was correct and he is hoping with a new regime in August/September the outcome may be very different.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

ok hun well hope u get on well this month u never know u might get a surprise BFP  

Def request a refund as i had the same once with low E2 levels but follicles but they cancelled 

hope ur ok though xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Ah spudlin, I am so sorry  this was one of my fears and I know how I would have felt if it'd happened to me. You sound like you're trying to be positive though about the one remaining egg so try to keep thinking happy thoughts  

I read somewhere that a couple had dtd about 5 days before EC, and she had to have her cycle stopped due to OHSS after the medics had collected her eggs. They missed an egg and she ended up getting her BFP after all!!!! How about that for a success story?!  

 for you Hun xxx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Going in today at12pm got the best grade embryo possible and one I can freeze so excited can't believe it xx

Sorry quick msg and not acknowledging anyone just wanted to quickly update before I go in xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

All the best mrshol! X


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good luck  meshol!!

I had another scan today to see how my follicles are going- there going in the right direction which is great another scan booked for Monday fingers crossed for the EC mid week!!

I'm very bloated!! I'm hoping Mondays scan shows I'm ready for collection!! 

Love & luck to ya all


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks girls bk home resting now xx going to have dat out to zoo Tomor that will b ok won't it ? 

Really hope ur egg c us Monday baby xx exciting xx


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi all

So I'm slightly scared, egg collection tomorrow morning,

Wish me luck 😊


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

There's nothing to be scared of baby, you won't feel anything!  good luck, praying for lots of follicles for you  xx


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks fingers crossed I'll update you all tomorrow

😊


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi so the egg collection was this morning they manage to retrieve 15 no wonder I was feeling full

A waiting game now to see how many fertilise

Fingers crossed nature does it magic for us

Love to all x


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi all

I need some advice I've got my ET tomorrow, yesterday we had 5 embryos but one was a grade 3 so might not last, 

They asked me if I wanted to transfer 1 or 2 embryos 

What do you think? This is all hypothetical as some might not have made it to day 5 I won't know till tomorrow

Any advice welcome 

I hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

I think it's a difficult decision.

I had ET on friday and despite being NHS, first IVF and under 35 (ours is severe male factor) they told us to think about putting two back. We had three embryos - one top grade, and two just under. The two under were not good enough to freeze so we were erring on two. I am physically healthy and twins, well, we'd be cool with that (no more IVF - yay!). I do know there are risks so we did bear that in mind.

When we got to the clinic we had a consult with the consultant and embryologist and we know they can't tell us what to do, so I asked what do others in our situation do. They both said without hesitation to put two back in. So we did. If we had something to freeze it would be different but as he put it 'dealing in cash, we spend it'. 

I'm sure ours is going to come to nothing so I'm not worrying too much tbh. We will deal with the outcome when it comes. You could conceive twins naturally remember. Or triplets (BIL is one). With IVF you are STILL more likely NOT to be successful than successful statistically so bear that in mind.


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice

I think we will wait & see how good are embryos are & make a decision then

Good luck xx


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok guys decision made

We have 1 front runner & two potentially to freeze will know tomorrow if they develop a bit more, the remaining two haven't really moved on from day 3 so we think they have stopped.

So were transferring one golden one this afternoon

Luck & love to all here's to the TWW!!

Xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

How are you feeling now baby? Sorry I haven't visited this thread much. I've been on the July 2ww one a lot. I had just 1 transferred back in, otd is in 2 days. You should come over to the other thread now if you haven't already


----------



## Baby18 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm tired but ok I'll join the TWW thread x


----------

